# DS #1770: Tales of Innocence (Japan)



## tempBOT (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2575^^Contributed by Rayder​


----------



## Jax (Dec 3, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2007)

yay


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Dec 3, 2007)

Did they ever mention if it was being translated to English in the future?

It looks like a great addition to the DS library.


----------



## JPH (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Rayder!
I didn't know I had the power to validate...yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does this have to do with the Tales of Symphonia for GBA?
And what the fux up with the icon?


----------



## Rulza (Dec 3, 2007)

Hm? My rom freezes in the beginning. >.


----------



## ooh44 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tested on R4/ EZFlash V/ M3 DS Real

The opening movie freeze, but you can press 'A' before the movie load to skip it freeze.

I think any other slot-1 may freeze.

[edit2]
Tested on M3SD Slot-2 --- Freeze at movie too

Tested on SuperCardSD / SuperCard Rumble --- Movie works fine!!!

donno why it is :S


So this issue may fix soon.


----------



## Cefiro (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Thanks Rayder!
> I didn't know I had the power to validate...yay!
> 
> 
> ...



Tales of Symphonia was for the GCN. Tales of Phantasia is the one for GBA (and is a remake of the SNES). And no, every "Tales of" is different from each one.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 3, 2007)

another tales game that will never come to the US


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 3, 2007)

I wasn't expecting this so soon.. well.. waiting for the english version now :/


----------



## Seicomart (Dec 3, 2007)

The GBA one was boring as hell (sacrilege?) imho, most rpgs these days are (blasphemy) hopefully this one will be better..

I guess when you reach mid 30s, the mere thought of random battles is enough to cause projectile vomiting ; )


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope this game is better than Tales of the Tempest. I usually like the Tales series, but that game just bored me.


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ooh44 @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Tested on R4/ EZFlash V/ M3 DS Real
> The opening movie freeze, but you can press 'A' before the movie load to skip it freeze.
> I think any other slot-1 may freeze.
> [edit2]
> ...


Valid. Tested on R4 2GIG Kingston JP and intro froze.
Tested on Supercard MiniSD with cheap Transcend 1GIG and intro works.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2007)

Cha-ching!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now...to wait for someone to either translate the controls / menus, or...perhaps some kind soul will take on the task of creating an English patch for the game. Doesn't hurt to hope.  :'(


----------



## Kamiyama (Dec 3, 2007)

Doesn't hurt to hope M3 update for Slot-2 adaptors. Already tried all kind of settings, but still froze in opening video.


----------



## Triforce (Dec 3, 2007)

Intro movie works fine on Cyclods, tested with a cheap 1GB sandisk. Beautiful movie btw, i guess thats to be expected seeing as it was done by Production I.D

Love the opening music as well, i grabbed the single by KOKIA the other day. 

[2007-11-20]_[ACHGM-DIE]_[3575]_Nintendo_DS_Game_Tales_of_Innocence_OP_ED_Single_-_Follow_the_Nightingale_[w_scans]

Great to see an early release wasn't expecting it for a few days


----------



## Chopders (Dec 3, 2007)

Freezing on G6 flash, need to skip the opening video by pressing A rapidly


----------



## pasc (Dec 3, 2007)

*hyperventilates* WTF ? The day is GREAT ! (no not only because of this game incase you wonder ^^)

Now I feel good !


----------



## Law (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ooh44 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> The opening movie freeze, but you can press 'A' before the movie load to skip it freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're talking about Phantasia, play the SNES version, the GBA port was the worst port they did of the game IMO.


----------



## kiryogi (Dec 3, 2007)

Any idea how to convert this properly in supercard? I keep getting it as 0kb.


----------



## Hammi (Dec 3, 2007)

Has anyone gotten this to work on an R4? If I press A before it freezes, it just skips the ads at the beginning and goes to the part it freezes at... Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Triforce (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a little update, if you try to save in this game using a CycloDS it corrupts the cards firmware.
I just had to reinstall the update.evo again.... twice, once after saving and another time after trying to load the save.

When you turn off and on you will find that instead of loading the cards menu it goes into recovery mode and says

ERROR: Integrity check failure
Press a to load from micro sd.

Then it will look for the update.evo, which you will have to put back on the sd card as  Cyclo deletes it automatically after install.

Once reinstalled everything works fine again but obviously the game wont save.

Im gonna arm 7 fix it and see if that works.

EDIT: replacing the arm7 didn't work. As soon as you leave the town and enter the world map you can save it from the menu.
It still corrupts the firmware after arm7 fix. I guess i will try it on my R4 or M3 Real and wait for Cylco team to release an update.

Before i try it on other cards i guess i should ask, has anyone had the same problem with R4 or M3 real ?


----------



## heronic (Dec 3, 2007)

this game is sick

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=zypDW7fX4fQ&feature=related


is there an r4 fix for the freeze?


----------



## mooyah (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(kiryogi @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Any idea how to convert this properly in supercard? I keep getting it as 0kb.



Ack.. that usually means waiting for the Supercard dudes to release an update.

edit: Or.. not? Works for me.. intro and all.


----------



## Triforce (Dec 3, 2007)

Tried it on R4 and although you have to skip the intro movie at least the game saves fine.
I think i should post about the save corrupting the CycloDS firmware on their forums, unless someone else has already.

Cant believe i 've gotta use my R4 to play this. Havent used it since i got a Cylco


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Just a little update, if you try to save in this game using a CycloDS it corrupts the cards firmware.
> I just had to reinstall the update.evo again.... twice, once after saving and another time after trying to load the save.
> 
> When you turn off and on you will find that instead of loading the cards menu it goes into recovery mode and says
> ...



Holy shit!

Glad I re-checked the thread before saving. I actually checked back in order to learn how to save. I'm about 20 minutes in, and playing it on my CycloDS. I definitely don't want to have to go through all that just to play this game. Anyway, I really just wanted to check it out more than anything else. I'm a huge Tales fan. This game is quite a feat for the DS. From what I've seen, I'm incredibly impressed. Too bad it corrupts the Evo firmware.

Hopefully, we'll see a Team Cyclops fix...but ultimately I'd love to play an English version. Amazing game!

Thanks for the heads-up though.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 3, 2007)

wow just watched this trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p6dtfoCDO8 and i cannot believe this is vor DS ...


edit 

wow that fighting trailer from above is even better ... this looks even better than most Playstation games !


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 3, 2007)

I want the first one in English


----------



## Slipurson (Dec 3, 2007)

Now i need to hook up my Gamecube at my bedroom tv and play tales of symphonia.. damn you all!!!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 3, 2007)

You think this has an English option like DQIV? It's a long shot lol


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> You think this has an English option like DQIV? It's a long shot lol



Nah, not that I could find. I unpacked it and checked in each folder, but I didn't see anything that looked like an English-language folder.

On a different note, anyone else think that the field music is a blatant rip-off of the Braveheart theme?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 4, 2007)

So, I was reading it freezes on the "mainstream" carts (like the R4). Is that like a rom problem, or it just so freaking epic that the R4 can't run how awesome it is? I'll be buying later today.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Chopders @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Freezing on G6 flash, need to skip the opening video by pressing A rapidly



Same for me on M3 Simply, had to hammer the button.
Nice looking game.


----------



## nsjong (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Cefiro @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rayder!
> ...



Not Tales of Symphonia: Knights of Ratatosk!


----------



## Thanubis (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## skycap756 (Dec 4, 2007)

can anyone get pass the part where Ruka gets his power
it goes black and then stays there


----------



## Triforce (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(skycap756 @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> can anyone get pass the part where Ruka gets his power
> it goes black and then stays there



Ill take a guess and say maybe thats where an anime cut scene should come in,  try hammering the button lol


----------



## Lukeage (Dec 4, 2007)

For those who don't have the hardware to watch the opening movie, it plays flawlessly (including sound) in no$gba. Unfortunately the game itself runs way too slowly.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 4, 2007)

Does Arm7-ing it fix the problem?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Does Arm7-ing it fix the problem?


I dunno, I wonder this too.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 4, 2007)

*hyperventilate*

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

these are the best graphics ive seen on a ds....

what kind of wireless mode does the game feature


----------



## heronic (Dec 4, 2007)

dont need arm7 ..when the intro movie start ..just HOLD A and press START!

tested on r4 .


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 4, 2007)

I can confirm that this wont work on a Transcend 2GB card (which runs PoR fine), or a Kingston 2GB Jap card, (which also runs PoR fine) on my R4.
Is this a SD card speed problem? Or is it something that could be fixed with a cart loader update?

I'm guessing it is because it uses a new video codec, I noticed in the opening credits, it uses a different one to the usual ActImagine one


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 4, 2007)

Been waiting for this one for a while. Hopefully it'll get translated!


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 4, 2007)

Indeed.  This looks like a compatibility issue.  I will check with mine since I am running 1.12 and supposedly it is reported that the arm7 fix was no longer required on it.  Nice graphics though.


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 4, 2007)

good ol namco


----------



## MetaKz (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(kiryogi @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Any idea how to convert this properly in supercard? I keep getting it as 0kb.



Use Supercard's 2.63B version. (b for beta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I was using 2.62 and it kept outputting the 0kb files. A little update and everything was fine


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 4, 2007)

this freezes on supercard one with patching enabled, im yet to try out without patching but im sure it would work fine.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm, I am hoping for an English release (even the first fight was awesome), and a fix from the R4 team.

Anyone know whether it works on the AKRPG?


----------



## OSW (Dec 4, 2007)

i'll test it later tonight on RPG and SC-ONE, if no-one has checked yet, i'll psot results.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MetaKz @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kiryogi @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how to convert this properly in supercard? I keep getting it as 0kb.
> ...





i think you may mean 2.63


----------



## Kamiyama (Dec 4, 2007)

If anyone can translate Guild's Quest lists on some topic, that would be really helpful to get better weapons and such.


----------



## Skeldel (Dec 4, 2007)

This game is awesome ... so good graphics and music(braveheart anyone?).
This game is not easy at least.
For R4/M3 users simply HOLD A button at the last advertisment (criware) till the video skips... 
First please make an Patch AND PLEASE NAMCO TRANSLATE THIS .
http://toigam.pbwiki.com/ 
her is an wiki wirh an translation (in work)
Also can someone please say me what is meant by the options in ´the options menu?
the seconde is difficulty ... what are the three?


----------



## Triforce (Dec 4, 2007)

So whats your highest combo so far guys ? I got 331 hits on the robot boss ^^; 
I'm about 5hrs into the game now.


----------



## tales meister (Dec 4, 2007)

have someone try to play it on supercard ds one sdhc? is it still freeze? is there any slot - 1 card that can play this game perfectly?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> *hyperventilate*
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> ...



When u start u can play "wireless mode"  where u start waiting for other people with the game to join yours... Only the host can move or see the lower menu... The other players see what the character do until battle starts where each DS controls a character... quite nice but other players should be able to do something else than just watch while u wait for a battle. =(


----------



## Skeldel (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats up with the Multiplayer? Single or Multicard?

Do u play together? If its that ,that would be cool ^^

Again does anyone know what Normal Hard and Easy in the Difficulty Selection( second optioin Options screen) is in Japanese.


----------



## pasc (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww... learn reading..., like Kira Yamato said:

You can play Multicardplay only (what else do you expect in this kind of game anyway ?) and you the lead character walking. The only thing you can do is battling with the leader.

But seriously... If 4 ppl would walk around that would be retarded... I don't see any use in this, so just having a leader is fine, if the game would be like Eragon or FFCC then it would be better if everyone could walk his own path instead of watching.

Anyway, let's hope this game get's translated.


----------



## Kamiyama (Dec 4, 2007)

Is anyone in Ashihara yet? I talked with Chitose again and stuff, but since I do other things on same time during then, so I'm a little lost where I need to go next...

Edit:

Forget it, already pass it.


----------



## vincom2 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Skeldel @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Whats up with the Multiplayer? Single or Multicard?
> 
> Do u play together? If its that ,that would be cool ^^
> 
> Again does anyone know what Normal Hard and Easy in the Difficulty Selection( second optioin Options screen) is in Japanese.


The options are normal, hard and mania.

????, ???, ???


----------



## MetaKz (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MetaKz @ Dec 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kiryogi @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> ...



Haha... crap. You're right. I mean 2.63... damn! Just before I posted that I was trying not to mix it up. Oh well, time to go back and edit that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes.. Just leave the difficulty alone unless you want to play on hard or mania D:


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Dec 5, 2007)

I really wish I could read moonspeak now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this comes out in the US, I must play this game.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

confirmed to be working perfectly with the opening with the OS3 of the SCDS

its a shame though... the intro was a bit of an anticlimax
i was expecting something like the castlevania intros


----------



## reallynewbie (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey anyone having a text freezing problem, when you get into a cavern and have a talk with a brown guy and his two dogs?  Or is it just my R4 that does this?


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(reallynewbie @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Hey anyone having a text freezing problem, when you get into a cavern and have a talk with a brown guy and his two dogs?Â Or is it just my R4 that does this?


Text freeze? could you try holding the A button on that scene? Might just be a cut scene coming.


----------



## reallynewbie (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I've kinda tried that but if I hold it on the first textbox, it goes through, no speech dialog though.  Then, it freezes on the second textbox even though I'm holding the A button.

EDIT:  Just tested it out with No$GBA, and it can go through that part, so it seems that I'll have to wait for a new R4 Kernel before I can get farther in this game.  Though if anyone has a save, I would really appreciate it if they could post it here.


----------



## taz0x (Dec 7, 2007)

well I sent an email to r4's site reporting this problem (although they hardly ever work, i think). hopefully this issue will be resolved because DAMN IT A TALES IS JUST NOT A TALES WITHOUT IT'S INTRO!!


----------



## reallynewbie (Dec 7, 2007)

Hah, I also sent in mine, and know what?  Your and my wish came true, KERNAL 1.13 is out^.^.

EDIT:  Still Does not fix my problem.  Anyone wanna try and get this part done for me?  I'm at a wit's end.  http://members.shaw.ca/bruceleung/Save/MG-TOINN.SAV

Download, and be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Soo, keep going down, and you'll get to a cutscene, and a boss battle.  Um.. Then, anyone wanna get me a save past there?  This is a R4 save, and beware, it's set to mania mode right now, turn it back if you feel like it.


----------



## Shinryu64 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you want your Intro and the others Fmvs to work on your R4 YOU MUST DISABLE ALL CHEATS FROM OTHERS ROMS ON YOUR R4.After that go back to Tales of Innocence and the game Intro will work.Sorry about the Capital letters,I typed it that way so everyone will see the post.Enjoy the FMVs


----------



## Skeldel (Dec 7, 2007)

I do not have an game that supports any cheats xD. So how do i disable the others? xD


----------



## Shinryu64 (Dec 7, 2007)

If it doesn't say Cheat under any of your games then the game fmvs should work without a freeze.If it does say cheat under any of your games then go to the cheat menu under the game and make sure the CHEAT ENABLE button is checked off.It must be checked off on all the games,and to be safe check off the codes as well.


----------



## taz0x (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(reallynewbie @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Hah, I also sent in mine, and know what?Â Your and my wish came true, KERNAL 1.13 is out^.^.
> 
> EDIT:Â Still Does not fix my problem.Â Anyone wanna try and get this part done for me?Â I'm at a wit's end.Â http://members.shaw.ca/bruceleung/Save/MG-TOINN.SAV
> 
> ...



BOOOOO YEAH!!!!! NOW IT'S A TRUE TALES GAME!! Looks like our emails was't a waste. and to return your favor of letting other's know about the new kernel, i bring you this:

http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/29902/MG-TOINN.SAV

now here's what I have done (and i tell you fuck this gave me so much spoilers because i just finished the part of them seeing the big glowy thing):

I don't understand how you can beat someone like that in MANIA, so I'm really sorry but I put it on Normal, when it was time to choose a selection I chose "Protect Elma" which was at the top, I beat the kid and reverted the difficulty back to mania, and I saved at the exact same location you did (but when you exit the dungeon you won't be fighting that boss again).

good luck with your pwnage skillz


----------



## reallynewbie (Dec 8, 2007)

F'in amazing dude, thanks a lot.  Now I can continue working away at that translation wiki that me and other people are working on.  

http://toigam.pbwiki.com/

Hehe, btw, I don't usually keep it up on mania, I was bored b/c i couldn't get past that cutscene, so I trained in mania because I could get combo's and keep myself entertained.  Haha, I would only do bosses on hard.  I'm not thattt hardcore


----------



## Skeldel (Dec 8, 2007)

Ah now it works (after updating Firmware---> M3 S) Beautiful Video.

Is it true that this codec uses less memory than the other, thus more capativity is avaible for the rest of the game?


----------



## taz0x (Dec 8, 2007)

what different codec is used anyways?


----------



## mightymage (Dec 9, 2007)

3 words about beating him on mania LEVEL LIKE HELL


----------



## benhanks040888 (Dec 11, 2007)

Help me please... I'm using N-card, and the intro runs fine (no freeze or lag at all) and I thought the game would run fine. However, when I started a new game, the game just freezes after the game time runs for two seconds (the game time shown in bottom screen). The music keeps running, but the graphics just won't come out, and no matter what I press or however long I wait the game just won't run... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very desparate to play this game since it's the very game I've long waited for DS...


----------

